# Do I Need A Wd Hitch?



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi folks!

We just upgraded to a 21RS from a Coleman Pop-up and I am wondering if a WD hitch with sway bar would provide better towing comfort.

The TV is a 2500 Dodge Ram with the Cummins diesel engine and conventional receiver hitch. When the trailer is on the hitch, the back end of the truck sinks about two inches, but sits very level with the trailer with a straight bar and ball.

I have a Reese friction bar to control sway, cranked down very tight.

Our pop-up weighed about 3200 lbs fully loaded, and I barely knew it was behind the truck; very comfortable ride.

The 21RS is significantly heavier, of course, but the truck pulls it fine. But the ride on the expressway is a little uncomfortable. I'm getting just a little sway, but overall the rig seems susceptible to gusts of wind and pressure from passing trucks. The whole rig is bobbing a little bit and is a little more of a handful than what I want for long distance driving. Our dog is getting carsick each time we go out due to the increased motion. DW and I are OK.

Do you think that I just need more weight on the tongue to make the ride more comfortable, or is this the type of thing that a Reese or Equal-i-zer WD hitch will even out?

Thanks,
John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Simply, yes

I have a reese dual cam and like it, people with the equalizer like theirs also.

Put one of them on Santa s list









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Even though your truck can handle the weight with no problem a wd hitch will help make the ride better. With the tongue weight pushing down on the rear of the truck some weight is coming off of the front axle and may be contributing to that bobbing up and down feeling. A weight distributing hitch will transfer some of that weight back to the front of the truck and help even out the ride.

The tongue may be a little light but I doubt it, adding some gear up front will help with that. The tongue weight on our 21RS is almost 800# with battery, full propane, full water heater and about 100# of gear up front.

The reese dual cam is a good hitch set up, I use an equal-i-zer brand hitch and like it a lot.

Mike


----------



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

We have an Equal-i-zer with our 21RS, towed by a Suburban 1500. It does the job well--no sway at all even in windy conditions or when passed by a semi. We're very happy with it.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

John,

I also have the 21RS. My F150 drops about 3 inches prior to hooking up the Reese WD Hitch. I store the trailer about 12 miles from home and sometimes, out of pure laziness- pull it home without the WD. Towed in this fashion, I noticed lots of bounce and a bit of sway. It makes a world of difference when I tow with the entire set up (WD). Hardly any bounce, and no sway at all. Just my 2 cents...

Jose


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Just to throw in my two cents, I have to agree with the others. You will be much happier (and safer) with a decent WD hitch. Hensley Arrow's notwithstanding, it's well worth the cost.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

Get the weight distributing hitch. It will make a world of difference. Towing and feeling like you aren't in total control is no fun. With a good hitch setup you will feel the wind gusts or the wave from the passing trucks but the trailer and tow vehicle move as a solid unit. No wiggle.

For what it is worth, I use an Equal-i-zer on my 21RS and highly recommend it. I had a Reese at one time. The Reese is a good hitch, but I think the Equal-i-zer is a bit better.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The Equailizer is a good hitch, but I think the Reese is a bit better.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And there ya have it. 2 glowing recomendations


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, folks! I made an appointment to have a WD hitch and sway control installed tomorrow.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

WOW! Big difference! Had the DrawTite/Reese WD hitch with the dual cam sway control installed today, and just as you all suggested it improved the ride and handling immensely! Thanks for your help!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

P J action

now you're ready for some long distance camping,no white knuckles, and best of all, 
NO







PUPPY

DARREL


----------

